# Time to Get in Shape



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

It is time for me to start getting in shape for another DIY Elk hunt in October.
Monday, Wednesday and Friday, I will rotate between my Treadmill and Elliptical, Tuesday and Thursday I will use my Total Gym. and hopefully work in some Bike rides too.
I have come to the conclusion getting older sucks, it just isn't as easy anymore. lol

What do the rest of you do to prepare for your western hunt ?.

Kevin


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Cardio, more cardio, leg work, if you are doing a horseback trip, do a lot of riding, completely different muscle set than can be replicated. Then more cardio. Carrying a pack at elevation is tough if you cant breathe and pump.


----------



## kbb3358 (Feb 24, 2005)

ESOX said:


> Cardio, more cardio, leg work, if you are doing a horseback trip, do a lot of riding, completely different muscle set than can be replicated. Then more cardio. Carrying a pack at elevation is tough if you cant breathe and pump.





buckykm1 said:


> It is time for me to start getting in shape for another DIY Elk hunt in October.
> Monday, Wednesday and Friday, I will rotate between my Treadmill and Elliptical, Tuesday and Thursday I will use my Total Gym. and hopefully work in some Bike rides too.
> I have come to the conclusion getting older sucks, it just isn't as easy anymore. lol
> 
> ...


Start walking and losing weight. My best way to get ready is spend week in high country sight seeing. Getting used to elavation.


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

Good luck Bucky!! Unfortunately, I don't have to get into mountain shape this year as I can't go .

But I have kept off most of the 40 pounds I lost from last years hunt so I got that going for me.


----------



## woody32 (Apr 6, 2012)

buckykm1 said:


> It is time for me to start getting in shape for another DIY Elk hunt in October.
> Monday, Wednesday and Friday, I will rotate between my Treadmill and Elliptical, Tuesday and Thursday I will use my Total Gym. and hopefully work in some Bike rides too.
> I have come to the conclusion getting older sucks, it just isn't as easy anymore. lol
> 
> ...


Every other day for the last two weeks I've been running 2 miles and hiking with 20# pack 3 miles followed by 25 old football hills on the between days. I haven't started to lift yet but plan to. I've never hunted at any type of elevation so I don't know what to expect. I'll be in Colorado first rifle at 9000-10000 ft.


----------



## kbb3358 (Feb 24, 2005)

woody32 said:


> Every other day for the last two weeks I've been running 2 miles and hiking with 20# pack 3 miles followed by 25 old football hills on the between days. I haven't started to lift yet but plan to. I've never hunted at any type of elevation so I don't know what to expect. I'll be in Colorado first rifle at 9000-10000 ft.


Elevation is what will get you depending on your age. We camp at 10500 and hunt to 12000. Last couple of trips we go out a week early just so you can adjust to the elevation. Plus get to see other parts of the west.


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

woody32 said:


> Every other day for the last two weeks I've been running 2 miles and hiking with 20# pack 3 miles followed by 25 old football hills on the between days. I haven't started to lift yet but plan to. I've never hunted at any type of elevation so I don't know what to expect. I'll be in Colorado first rifle at 9000-10000 ft.



Being a flatlander 9000"to 10,000" can kick your butt for sure, personally I would try to camp lower, say 6-7000' if you can, it will give over body a brake, and if you can get there early that helps a lot too.
I always get there 5 days early to allow some time for my body to adjust to the altitude some.

Kevin


----------



## kbb3358 (Feb 24, 2005)

Our area can't camp much lower due to location. Our group has been camping / hunting at same location for over 25 years. We are all getting older but still get a good hunt in. Most of our group live at 6000' or higher except the wife and I. If someone gets an animal done all hunting stops until the meat is taken care of. The 2nd to last trip out we had two elk down on same day. Even with four or five of us helping out we were wiped out. But the meat is the most important part to get that back to camp still fresh.


----------



## woody32 (Apr 6, 2012)

buckykm1 said:


> Being a flatlander 9000"to 10,000" can kick your butt for sure, personally I would try to camp lower, say 6-7000' if you can, it will give over body a brake, and if you can get there early that helps a lot too.
> I always get there 5 days early to allow some time for my body to adjust to the altitude some.
> 
> Kevin


 We have considered camping lower and really don't know what to expect as far available camping areas. I hear of the sea of orange and worry a little about it. Has anyone taken meds for the sickness to help prepare?
thanks,


----------



## kbb3358 (Feb 24, 2005)

If the elevation effects you go to lower elevation for a day. Sleeping is the best to recover from it. Drink plenty of water and eat food.


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

woody32 said:


> We have considered camping lower and really don't know what to expect as far available camping areas. I hear of the sea of orange and worry a little about it. Has anyone taken meds for the sickness to help prepare?
> thanks,



The first hunting trip I made to Colorado in 1986 we camped at 10,500', and I don't mind saying it kicked my butt for the first few days, and we started hunting right away too, that was a big mistake.
But I learned from it.
the 1 thing that I do now, about 3 or 4 weeks before I head out, I start taking 1 aspirin a day, from the lack of oxygen at higher elevations, most of us flatlanders tend to get a nagging headache, the aspirin pretty much eliminates that problem.
And being younger helps too, I will be 63 on this years trip, and I can feel it a lot more that I did 10 years ago.

1st Rifle season is all draw, so you shouldn't see to many hunter, 2nd & 3rd season is a over the counter tag, in most units and it is like a zoo in the areas that I have hunted there.

Kevin


----------



## woody32 (Apr 6, 2012)

buckykm1 said:


> The first hunting trip I made to Colorado in 1986 we camped at 10,500', and I don't mind saying it kicked my butt for the first few days, and we started hunting right away too, that was a big mistake.
> But I learned from it.
> the 1 thing that I do now, about 3 or 4 weeks before I head out, I start taking 1 aspirin a day, from the lack of oxygen at higher elevations, most of us flatlanders tend to get a nagging headache, the aspirin pretty much eliminates that problem.
> And being younger helps too, I will be 63 on this years trip, and I can feel it a lot more that I did 10 years ago.
> ...


----------



## woody32 (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks, I've heard of others talk about taking a asprin, I bet I'll taking one a day just in case. We will have a day to set up camp and a day to scout then right to hunting.


----------



## franklinmanklin (Dec 24, 2008)

I try to workout daily, all year. Legs and lungs being the most important. Start slow. Put some steel plates in your pack and find a tall building to walk up and down the stairs.


----------



## Huntmaster143 (Aug 28, 2003)

I like the Beachbody Insanity workouts. They are loaded with cardio and have worked well for my previous hunts. I also add in some weighted pack training with a month or so to go.

Lots of water and stay away from caffeine if you can before a high elevation hunt as well. I like the aspirin trick.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

I started a lifting routine about 3 weeks ago called Maxworkout. It's geared more toward guys my age and so far, it's pushing me to greater limits.
In short, it's 6 days/week. Every other day is a lifting routine that is more "intensity" than reps or heavy weight, and on the in between days it's walking running or biking, which is what I have been doing right along. Day 7 is rest.
The nice thing about the lifting routine is that I can do it with dumb bells and a session lasts about 30-35 minutes, which fits my lunch schedule well. The program cost just $40 and was a pdf download so I print off only what I need to print for each routine. A routine is 3 weeks long then the 3 exercises change.
My running now is between 5-7 miles per week with shorter distances at intervals and a quicker pace. If I can only get 2 runs in per week I'll add a long walk at a brisk pace.
I'm also more conscious of what I'm eating, as much as I can any way. With my every thought "elk" related, I find it easier to walk past the candy dish or donuts in the office.
Here's a good article on The Hunter Athlete that I just recently read.
http://www.journalofmountainhunting.com/mountain-fitness---rise-of-the-hunter-athlete.html


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Any of you guys ever use Training Mask in preparation for high elevation hunts.


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Any of you guys ever use Training Mask in preparation for high elevation hunts.



I have read mixed reviews on the Training Mask, about 50-50 on good and bad, I did see a guy last week riding a bicycle using one.

Kevin


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Any of you guys ever use Training Mask in preparation for high elevation hunts.


Ded, I have not. The highest elevation I hunt in Idaho has been <9,000'. I know Hunterhawk drives to 10,000 and hunts up from there in Colorado so if I was hunting under those conditions I might consider it.


----------



## Huntmaster143 (Aug 28, 2003)

buckykm1 said:


> I have read mixed reviews on the Training Mask, about 50-50 on good and bad.


x2


----------



## Huntmaster143 (Aug 28, 2003)

Did my first weighted pack training hike this AM. 45 minutes with a 46 pound pack climbing and hiking my berm system as fast as I could go. Legs definitely were tired. I'll see how they feel today and tomorrow and then bump the weight up some on the next hike.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Huntmaster143 said:


> Did my first weighted pack training hike this AM. 45 minutes with a 46 pound pack climbing and hiking my berm system as fast as I could go. Legs definitely were tired. I'll see how they feel today and tomorrow and then bump the weight up some on the next hike.



How's the back feeling?
I'll start with the pack next week.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

QDMAMAN said:


> Ded, I have not. The highest elevation I hunt in Idaho has been <9,000'. I know Hunterhawk drives to 10,000 and hunts up from there in Colorado so if I was hunting under those conditions I might consider it.


A buddy of mine from high school at a neighboring school owns the company, been hoping to see him around as I do not believe he even knows our market exists. I have a connection to the ua show sheep shape and that would be a match made in heaven.

From what I hear the success has been insane. I have hunted some mid elevation s for turkey and even that will get us, I would give it a try for any higher elevation hunts.


----------



## Huntmaster143 (Aug 28, 2003)

QDMAMAN said:


> How's the back feeling?
> I'll start with the pack next week.


Back is good to go! Took about a week for the muscles to settle down and has been great ever since.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

DEDGOOSE said:


> From what I hear the success has been insane. I have hunted some mid elevation s for turkey and even that will get us, I would give it a try for any higher elevation hunts.


We hunted Folsum NM this spring for merriams @ 6,400' and higher without issue however, once we were at elevation (driving) we weren't climbing more than a couple hundred feet while hunting and I didn't suffer any ill affects.


----------



## kbb3358 (Feb 24, 2005)

Was doing a lot of walking then hurt my knee falling off ladder. Every week now it swells up after playing softball. I am just hoping to doesn't flare up while chasing them elk. Will have to do a bit more sitting then chasing I guess.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

kbb3358 said:


> Was doing a lot of walking then hurt my knee falling off ladder. Every week now it swells up after playing softball. I am just hoping to doesn't flare up while chasing them elk. Will have to do a bit more sitting then chasing I guess.


This SUCKS!
It's mentally devastating to be hobbled during a brief stint in the mountains doing what we dream of doing all year long.
Hope you mend quickly!


----------



## kbb3358 (Feb 24, 2005)

So far it still is a problem. Have purchase a hinged knee brace. It will have to do. One year I broke my foot fours days before leaving for elk camp. Doctor wanted to put foot in cast but no way. They gave me a plastic one that I wore until the day arrived in camp. Laced up boots and never wore the cast again. Never took any pain pills they prescribed either. It was bruised but never held me back. That year we hunted up to 12,000 feet too.


----------



## kbb3358 (Feb 24, 2005)

Got back yesterday and the knee only gave me problems walking down hill. I kept up with the guys from Colorado so no problems.


----------



## Slats (Sep 21, 2015)

Incline treadmill. Always a great way to get going.


----------

